# Micro mesh vs 3M polishing paper



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I wanted to get some other people's take on these two products lines. I actually have some of each but want other opinions as well. I was thinking of putting up a review and don't want to put my foot in my mouth.

For polishing finishes and metal to a gloss do you think works better? I think Micro-Mesh is somewhat better known but 3M makes a line of flexible polishing paper. It's graded in microns from 30 to 1. I believe it's similar to the 3M microfinishing film, which Tools for Working With Wood sells for Scary Sharp.

I'm going to assume that even the finest Micro Mesh or polishing paper would need to be followed by some kind of polishing/rubbing compound? Any suggestions?

Also, how would these compare to the high grit Abralon sanding discs? I haven't used these yet. Primarily because I can only find them in 6 inch stick on discs and my sander is a 5" hook and loop.

Thanks.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I have only used the Micro-mesh, I love them! 
Can't help you with the rest!


----------

